# Rear number plate led



## 6jnc (Oct 10, 2014)

How easy is it to replace the number plate bulbs with led?

Also what bulbs do I need?

Thanks


----------



## TomS (Mar 21, 2012)

Extremely easy. Takes 30 seconds for each one. You can also change the interior door and dome bulbs using the same LEDs.

These are the ones I bought and they've been working fine.

10x 501 T10 W5W PUSH WEDGE 5 SMD LED 360 HID XENON WHITE SIDE LIGHT BULBS [email protected]@K? | eBay


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

Yep, as above.

I did the 
2x doors
2x interior dome lights
2x rear plate LED
2x front side lights
1x boot interior light

In under 5 minutes


----------



## Iggy GT-R (Dec 15, 2012)

TomS said:


> Extremely easy. Takes 30 seconds for each one. You can also change the interior door and dome bulbs using the same LEDs.
> 
> These are the ones I bought and they've been working fine.
> 
> 10x 501 T10 W5W PUSH WEDGE 5 SMD LED 360 HID XENON WHITE SIDE LIGHT BULBS [email protected]@K? | eBay


Did you not get any 'bulb' errors, as it says these are not CANBUS type?


----------



## Iggy GT-R (Dec 15, 2012)

Johnny G said:


> Yep, as above.
> 
> I did the
> 2x doors
> ...


Are all the bulbs the same type for replacements? 
Have you got a link to the ones you used?

Cheers


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

Iggy GT-R said:


> Did you not get any 'bulb' errors, as it says these are not CANBUS type?


These locations aren't on the canbus, reversing light is however


----------



## Iggy GT-R (Dec 15, 2012)

goRt said:


> These locations aren't on the canbus, reversing light is however


Great, thanks for that :thumbsup:
I'll get buying then!!


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

What you gonna do with the "old" bulbs ? 

I ave em if your gonna ditch them !


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

Iggy GT-R said:


> Are all the bulbs the same type for replacements?
> Have you got a link to the ones you used?
> 
> Cheers


Just get a packet of 10, "T10 W5W" LED bulbs.


----------



## Iggy GT-R (Dec 15, 2012)

TomS said:


> 10x 501 T10 W5W PUSH WEDGE 5 SMD LED 360 HID XENON WHITE SIDE LIGHT BULBS [email protected]@K? | eBay


Cheers, just ordered these!


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

Ditto, just ordered mine also as Halfords are expensive and dont last!


----------



## enzo (Feb 3, 2004)

Johnny G said:


> Yep, as above.
> 
> I did the
> 2x doors
> ...


How do these look on the rear number plate position ?
Do not want them really bright like some are 
Any pics please ?


----------



## enzo (Feb 3, 2004)

enzo said:


> How do these look on the rear number plate position ?
> Do not want them really bright like some are
> Any pics please ?


It is ok - all fitted today - what an improvement - Thanks


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

Ordered


----------



## Hodge (Aug 8, 2013)

TomS said:


> Extremely easy. Takes 30 seconds for each one. You can also change the interior door and dome bulbs using the same LEDs.
> 
> These are the ones I bought and they've been working fine.
> 
> 10x 501 T10 W5W PUSH WEDGE 5 SMD LED 360 HID XENON WHITE SIDE LIGHT BULBS [email protected]@K? | eBay


I've ordered and fitted a set of these and there's an issue. 
I guess there not canbus compatable. For instance, when my interior light is off, they still have a very dull glow. Now I'm not totally clued up on all this canbus thing, but im assuming then bening canbus there's always a very light current trickling through which is iliminating the LEDs ever so slightly. It's not hugely noticeable but never the less it is drawing current which means a slight drain on the battery. I'm going to order some canbus ready bulbs and try that.


----------



## Iggy GT-R (Dec 15, 2012)

Hodge said:


> I've ordered and fitted a set of these and there's an issue.
> I guess there not canbus compatable. For instance, when my interior light is off, they still have a very dull glow. Now I'm not totally clued up on all this canbus thing, but im assuming then bening canbus there's always a very light current trickling through which is iliminating the LEDs ever so slightly. It's not hugely noticeable but never the less it is drawing current which means a slight drain on the battery. I'm going to order some canbus ready bulbs and try that.


Interesting!
i was going to order CANBUS LEDs, just like the ones I put in the sidelights.
But another user said earlier in the thread, that the rear number plate, doors, boot were not on the CANBUS system!

Not fitted mine yet, but might have a go tomorrow & check them!

Anyone else having issues with these??


----------



## Hodge (Aug 8, 2013)

Iggy GT-R said:


> Interesting!
> i was going to order CANBUS LEDs, just like the ones I put in the sidelights.
> But another user said earlier in the thread, that the rear number plate, doors, boot were not on the CANBUS system!
> 
> ...


1 of the guys at work has canbus LEDs in his interior lights. At dinner time I'm going to try them in my car to see if the light goes out completely and I'll report back.


----------



## Hodge (Aug 8, 2013)

I sat in the car and turned all the lights off and this is what I found.









Interior light is very faintly still illuminated. 
I then swapped them for some canbus LEDs and they went off completely. 

I've ordered these which should do the trick.

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=331115533927


----------



## enzo (Feb 3, 2004)

How old is your car ?
Is it only the interior lights staying on ?


----------



## Hodge (Aug 8, 2013)

enzo said:


> How old is your car ?
> Is it only the interior lights staying on ?


It's a 59 plate. 
I've only put them in the interior. I got some canbus ones for the sidelights.


----------



## Iggy GT-R (Dec 15, 2012)

enzo said:


> How old is your car ?
> Is it only the interior lights staying on ?


enzo,
Hiya mate, I see you've fitted yours without any residual light issue.
What MY if your R35 & where did you fit the non-canbus LEDs?

Just wondering if there's a difference to the way power runs through the loom on later models!
Mine is a 60 plate.

Cheers
Iggy


----------



## Hodge (Aug 8, 2013)

Iggy GT-R said:


> enzo,
> Hiya mate, I see you've fitted yours without any residual light issue.
> What MY if your R35 & where did you fit the non-canbus LEDs?
> 
> ...


Do you have the same issue as me Iggy?


----------



## enzo (Feb 3, 2004)

Iggy GT-R said:


> enzo,
> Hiya mate, I see you've fitted yours without any residual light issue.
> What MY if your R35 & where did you fit the non-canbus LEDs?
> 
> ...


Hi , my. Car is 2009 - will check them later once it's dark


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

Hodge said:


> I sat in the car and turned all the lights off and this is what I found.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've ordered some of them to  don't worry dan I've a few extra


----------



## enzo (Feb 3, 2004)

Just checked mine and all the ones I have changed are staying on !!!!


----------



## enzo (Feb 3, 2004)

Number plate and sidelights are ok but doors and interior are staying on


----------



## Simb (Apr 10, 2013)

Yep same here

They do go out altogether eventually though. Not sure how long this takes as checked the interior ones earlier without unlocking the car and all was dark. Just been out and sat in the car for a few minutes and all the interior ones were still dimly lit?

The sidelights and number plate lights are fine, think its just the interior lights that are the issue.

Si


----------



## DanielM3 (Jul 30, 2013)

evogeof said:


> I've ordered some of them to  don't worry dan I've a few extra


Let's just get the right ones Geof... I don't care what they cost...


----------



## Hodge (Aug 8, 2013)

I've just paid a tenner for 12 canbus ones.


----------



## Iggy GT-R (Dec 15, 2012)

Not even tried the non-canbus LEDs I bought. Just ordered some canbus ones!


----------



## Iggy GT-R (Dec 15, 2012)

Fitted the canbus LEDs to the rear number plate & door cards today.

Just wondering if anyone has tried these in the side indicators - CANBUS 501a (WY5W) 8 AMBER 5050 SMD LED BULBS | eBay


----------



## Brad1979 (May 26, 2012)

How hard is it to do the front side lights?


----------



## Iggy GT-R (Dec 15, 2012)

Brad1979 said:


> How hard is it to do the front side lights?


Very easy & can be accessed when the bonnet is lifted!


----------



## Hodge (Aug 8, 2013)

Iggy GT-R said:


> Fitted the canbus LEDs to the rear number plate & door cards today.
> 
> Just wondering if anyone has tried these in the side indicators - CANBUS 501a (WY5W) 8 AMBER 5050 SMD LED BULBS | eBay


The canbus LEDs I bought came yesterday. Fitted them to the doors and boot but couldn't get them to fit the interior light as they were too thin. I've ordered 2 more but a wedge type. I'm hoping these are slightly thicker.


----------



## Iggy GT-R (Dec 15, 2012)

Hodge said:


> The canbus LEDs I bought came yesterday. Fitted them to the doors and boot but couldn't get them to fit the interior light as they were too thin. I've ordered 2 more but a wedge type. I'm hoping these are slightly thicker.


Ah right. I was going to change them as well but was hoping they were the same size LED as the numberplate & door card...

Hodge, let me know what bulb the interiors are will you mate?

Did you do the boot light?


----------



## alf675 (May 15, 2014)

All the interior and boot are the same, the only different bulb is the glovebox if your going all out.


----------



## Hodge (Aug 8, 2013)

alf675 said:


> All the interior and boot are the same, the only different bulb is the glovebox if your going all out.


All the bulbs apart from the 2 interior lights fit snugly, the terminals in the map lights have a wider spacing and the bulbs don't touch, I've tried moving the connectors in the light themselves but it flickers. Needs something with a snigger fit.


----------



## alf675 (May 15, 2014)

Ah right, they are supposed to be the same size though aren't they? I didn't have any trouble with mine. Have you done all of the interior? The glove box is a bit of a pain in the A, but once hte rest are done it looks so out of place!


----------



## Iggy GT-R (Dec 15, 2012)

Just had a look in the owners manual and it says the map-lights are W5W bulbs, so they should be the same!


----------



## Iggy GT-R (Dec 15, 2012)

Hodge, how many bulbs are in the map/interior light?


----------



## enzo (Feb 3, 2004)

Iggy GT-R said:


> Hodge, how many bulbs are in the map/interior light?


Two


----------



## Simb (Apr 10, 2013)

Hodge said:


> All the bulbs apart from the 2 interior lights fit snugly, the terminals in the map lights have a wider spacing and the bulbs don't touch, I've tried moving the connectors in the light themselves but it flickers. Needs something with a snigger fit.


I've had the same issue, now on the hunt for two bulbs for the map lights. 

The two sets I ordered, 1st were fine until it was identified the interior ones still stay illuminated for about half hour. The side lights are fine though.

The 2nd set fit fine in the boot and door interior lights, but don't fit in the map lights.

Kind of a little job that turned into a big job! 

Si


----------



## jrattan (Oct 23, 2014)

Any pics of how these look? Keen to get them if they're that good?

Also, which ones do I need to order to do interior, side and number plates? I've got a my11.

Thanks - Jai


----------



## enzo (Feb 3, 2004)

jrattan said:


> Any pics of how these look? Keen to get them if they're that good?
> 
> Also, which ones do I need to order to do interior, side and number plates? I've got a my11.
> 
> Thanks - Jai


PM me your details and i will send you over 4 - 2 for the number plates and 2 for the sidelights


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

well just fitted a interior led bulbs and the ones by your head stay on slightly when there off or if i turn the switch to the off position they go off, is this normal?? the ones in the doors are fine


----------



## enzo (Feb 3, 2004)

evogeof said:


> well just fitted a interior led bulbs and the ones by your head stay on slightly when there off or if i turn the switch to the off position they go off, is this normal?? the ones in the doors are fine


What ones you using ?
You need the canbus version for the interior lights


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

enzo said:


> What ones you using ?
> You need the canbus version for the interior lights


i had a few but they kept falling out, i got these ones 6 Error Free Canbus T10 194 168 W5W 501 5050 5 SMD LED White Car Side Light Bulb | eBay

do i need to close the prongs in the light socket ?


----------



## enzo (Feb 3, 2004)

evogeof said:


> i had a few but they kept falling out, i got these ones 6 Error Free Canbus T10 194 168 W5W 501 5050 5 SMD LED White Car Side Light Bulb | eBay
> 
> do i need to close the prongs in the light socket ?


Thats the ones I have used and yes just move the prongs in a bit as I did.


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

enzo said:


> Thats the ones I have used and yes just move the prongs in a bit as I did.


what did you use to do this???


----------



## enzo (Feb 3, 2004)

evogeof said:


> what did you use to do this???


small electrical screwdriver


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

enzo said:


> small electrical screwdriver


thank you ill have a go tomorrow when I'm updating the sad nav 
how do i get into the side lights and what bulbs do i use there


----------



## Iggy GT-R (Dec 15, 2012)

evogeof said:


> thank you ill have a go tomorrow when I'm updating the sad nav
> how do i get into the side lights and what bulbs do i use there


If you're referring to the front side lights in the headlight unit, you can get to them with the bonnet up. They sit at the top of the headlight unit & are easily accessible!


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

Iggy GT-R said:


> If you're referring to the front side lights in the headlight unit, you can get to them with the bonnet up. They sit at the top of the headlight unit & are easily accessible!


I've got big hands though :chuckle: will it just be easy to unbolt the headlights


----------



## Iggy GT-R (Dec 15, 2012)

evogeof said:


> I've got big hands though :chuckle: will it just be easy to unbolt the headlights


lol... no the bulb socket sits on top of the headlight, so big hands won't be a problem :chuckle:


----------



## Iggy GT-R (Dec 15, 2012)

Actually, the side light bulb is the only one you can change easily!

Every other one, is accessed by removing the front wheel & arch liner.
A job I need to do, as i've got Phillips Silver Vision front indicator bulbs to get rid of the 'fried egg' look!!


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

Iggy GT-R said:


> lol... no the bulb socket sits on top of the headlight, so big hands won't be a problem :chuckle:


Will I need a canbus one in the side light or just a normal led one there ??


----------



## Iggy GT-R (Dec 15, 2012)

evogeof said:


> Will I need a canbus one in the side light or just a normal led one there ??


Definitely CANBUS error free LED.


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

Iggy GT-R said:


> Definitely CANBUS error free LED.


well you were right. closed the gaps up and how east was it to fit sidelights compared to an hrs job on the evo 

thank you for the advice


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

one more question 

whats the crack with the boot light?? the led's that i got no dont work


----------



## Simb (Apr 10, 2013)

evogeof said:


> one more question
> 
> whats the crack with the boot light?? the led's that i got no dont work


Should be fine Geoff, unless you have a dodgy LED, I came across on in the pack I had?

Si


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

Simb said:


> Should be fine Geoff, unless you have a dodgy LED, I came across on in the pack I had?
> 
> Si


thanks si ill try it again then. bloody nightmare getting the cover off though


----------



## Hodge (Aug 8, 2013)

Silly question but do you have it the right way around. They only work 1 way.


----------



## Simb (Apr 10, 2013)

evogeof said:


> thanks si ill try it again then. bloody nightmare getting the cover off though


Tell me about it, almost felt like getting in the boot at one point to get at it!

Si


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

Simb said:


> Tell me about it, almost felt like getting in the boot at one point to get at it!
> 
> Si


:chuckle::chuckle::chuckle: i did get in and I'm no dwarf :chuckle:



Hodge said:


> Silly question but do you have it the right way around. They only work 1 way.


yes tried both ways one thing i know about its polarity


----------



## Spen123 (Feb 6, 2013)

Geoff have you a link to the right bulbs to order ???


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

Spen123 said:


> Geoff have you a link to the right bulbs to order ???


sent via Facebook matey


----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

Iggy GT-R said:


> Definitely CANBUS error free LED.


Er, no. Not required. 

Standard SMD type is fine. 

Satan.


----------



## Iggy GT-R (Dec 15, 2012)

evogeof said:


> thanks si ill try it again then. bloody nightmare getting the cover off though


Just done my boot & the cover was a bit of a swine! But the LED lights up the boot so much better!

Also just done my interior map/courtesy lights 

Only the glovebox left to do!


----------



## Simb (Apr 10, 2013)

Iggy GT-R said:


> Just done my boot & the cover was a bit of a swine! But the LED lights up the boot so much better!
> 
> Also just done my interior map/courtesy lights
> 
> Only the glovebox left to do!


Not looking forward to that one!


----------



## jrattan (Oct 23, 2014)

Going crazy looking for the front side lights... Could someone post a picture as to where I can find... Being a total noob as I can't find it when I lift the boot. All I see is a cover with no access. Doesn't help that when I bought it seems like it's missing these lights!!!


----------



## Iggy GT-R (Dec 15, 2012)

The side-light is the only one you can access from just opening the bonnet. From memory, it's the only socket on the top rear of the head-light unit.

Got the fuse type LEDs for the vanity mirror lights.
I'll be doing the glove box when I change out the pollen filter, next week maybe!


----------



## jrattan (Oct 23, 2014)

Apologies for being asking again... Do I need to remove the black cover? Which is bolted? I read you don't but can't see where it is otherwise. 
Would you be able to post a pic?


----------



## jrattan (Oct 23, 2014)

Update to my question.... The my11 onwards doesn't have the front parking side light as it has LED running lights and hence couldn't see the connector


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

Saves me looking for it, that is the only ones left I had to do!


----------



## jrattan (Oct 23, 2014)

Glad I'm not the only one. Got confirmed by Sly at Kaizer


----------

